# Should AEW Sign Braun Strowman?



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Yes or no? And why?


----------



## Adapting (Jun 21, 2020)

They sign everyone anyway so why not.

Strowman has a fairly big name, sign Lana to be with Miro, and Aleister to be with the Dark Order.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

Hell no. Only Black, Murphy, and Ruby Riott. Release 5 - 8 jobbers and sign Black. Put Ruby Riott in Shanna's place who was also just released.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Lots of people like him so yes


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yes, so he can destroy the entire Dork Order.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

He's a big name in this era, went over Goldberg recently, and could add something different to the roster considering its current average size. He seems like a div but, then again, most wrestles are.

I, for one, cannot wait to see him selling for Orange Cassidy.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Fuck nah. He's literally too big. He'd make everyone in AEW look smaller than they already are. Plus, AEW has too many wrestlers. On top of that, AEW has done a pretty meh job with Archer, Miro, Hager, Wardlow, etc.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Yeah, too big. Doesn't fit the roster. Shit on indie wrestlers. If he still wants to wrestle, he should go be a huge deal in NJPW.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

Not keen, he's a little too 'WWE main roster' for my taste. Black is the one from the list I want most. Possibly the women too but I don't know how good they are.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Yeah, too big. Doesn't fit the roster. Shit on indie wrestlers. If he still wants to wrestle, he should go be a huge deal in NJPW.


Him vs Big Cas in Impact?


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I think you have to. The opportunity to find a guy that high up WWE's pecking order is rare. He beat Goldberg at WM for fucks sake. I know he has limitations, but he is also a rare attraction and maybe working with newer talents will develop his game more. Having guys like Big Show and Mark Henry available to work with him directly with out Vince's interference might be good for him.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

nope - let him get a feel for those indies he had such disdain for first

just a year or so to get the humbleness going


----------



## Smithy.89 (Apr 9, 2019)

Yes. Okay he’s not workrate guy but he’s actually gonna stand out ina roster that doesn’t exactly have a lot separating them


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

AEW already has multiple big guys who are barely getting air time. If Braun wants to continue in wrestling, I'd like to see him work a bit outside the major network promotions. Do some time on the indies. Maybe see if NJPW has a place for him as a big man. I want him to experience the non-WWE world and discover how much he wants, or doesn't want, to be a pro wrestler.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

I also know about his Twitter comments about Indy guys getting donations. They were shitty and I can understand why he might not fit the locker room.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

Yes, as a part timer. AEW's problem with big guys is that they have loads of them who lose to the stars then stand around every week as bodyguards doing nothing with a mean look on their face. If they brought him in one week, had him smash someone, then he's not seen until the next PPV or something, make him a special attraction, then he's useful.

If they're going to bring him in, have him lose to Cody, then have no idea what to do with him, no point.


----------



## cai1981 (Oct 2, 2016)

THIS is where you see if AEW wants to be a legit competitor to WWE and a major player in this industry!!!!

Braun is a guy that WWE TOTALLY dropped the ball with. He had a chance to be a huge star but they never fully pulled the trigger....his one world title run was a fluke because Roman decided to back out of Wrestlemania due to concerns during the pandemic and considering his health history.

In 2017-18, he was well in his way to being the biggest thing in wrestling as he was beating Roman Reigns and was one of the few people that looked like a legit threat to Brock Lesnar. They just pushed him to the side for those 2 and did not make him the star he should have been.

NOW, this one of the few WWE released stars that they can get to elevate them. Moxley and Jericho were enough to get some eyeballs, but they leveled out. Miro (Rusev) started out in AEW as a joke, but they are doing much better with him now. WWE dropped the ball with Miro, and AEW started off bad as well, but are correcting their course with him. Strowman must be signed and made their top star IMMEDIATELY!!!!!!

If they pass on him, big mistake! If they bring him in and have him jobbing to Jungle Boy and Marko Stunt, then that is an even bigger mistake and AEW is nothing but spoiled rich boy Tony Khan's toy and a joke!!!


----------



## izhack111 (Aug 9, 2016)

Easy yes....enough of the vanilla midgets that are 90% of the roster.
Stop with the flippy shit!


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Can’t believe the people saying no just because he’s big

I’m not even a Braun fan. But like someone else said, he beat Goldberg at Mania, he’s a main eventer, they obviously should sign him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He could literally be AEW's Andre at this point if you look at their roster.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Then we can have Braun Show vs Big Show in AEW


----------



## A PG Attitude (Nov 5, 2012)

No. They need to focus on the big guys they already have like Wardlow and Miro. There isn't a spot for him on the roster.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I personally think that Braun was pretty awesome when I stopped watching WWE but that was a few years ago. Perhaps he sucks now?


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> I personally think that Braun was pretty awesome when I stopped watching WWE but that was a few years ago. Perhaps he sucks now?


I was hoping he eventually beat Big Show's face/heel turn status. He was close though.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

Nope. He’s got a Kevin Nash I’m-bigger-than-you attitude. Thinks because he was blessed with a huge body that they should strap a rocket to his ass. AEW doesn’t need him. The only one of the bunch I’d really take is Lana, only because I’d love to see what she and Miro could pull off here. I don’t know enough about any of the others to have any opinion on em.

Anybody know if they screwed all these people over with no-compete clauses? I haven’t seen any mention of it yet.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

If he disrespects indie guys, that's not a problem, that's a storyline!


----------



## Bland (Feb 16, 2016)

Definitely yes. I'm not huge on Braun but AEW do lack on big guys (when comparing them to smaller guys) and with both Cage and Archer leaning on more face side, Braun coming in as next big monster could work well. He could instantly be Brian Cage's Team Taz replacement and Taz as Brauns mouthpiece would work well. Or even bring him in as The Elites muscle as Good Brothers are Impact guys so expanding The Elite into a hybrid of nWo and Bullet Club, in new members being guys who are international or ex-WWE with the simple mindset of them believing they are Elite and bigger than the homegrown AEW stars. This mindset/gimmick would actually fit Braun due to his previous social media comments about Indy wrestlers.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Na not a fan. Very little in ring ability or promo skill.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Geeee said:


> If he disrespects indie guys, that's not a problem, that's a storyline!


It writes itself.


----------



## Punkhead (Dec 29, 2011)

Hell no. This is one guy I really don't want to see in AEW. When he just debuted I said here on WF that I'd rather see the jobber he squashed get a push than Braun. That jobber was James Ellsworth, so I guess I got my wish. I don't like Braun Strawman one bit and he's too WWE for any serious wrestling promotion. Retraining him in-ring and on promos would take a lot of time and effort and is just not worth it.


----------



## GothicBohemian (May 26, 2012)

This isn't so much about Braun, who I have additional reservations about, as it's a general comment, I guess. I feel like AEW does plenty of things wrong but there's one thing they do very, very well and that's make their own stars. Most of the talent getting the biggest crowd pops at DoN weren't ex WWE main eventers, they were people from smaller promotions and those who aren't remembered much for their WWE days. Britt Baker, Hangman Page, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy, Orange Cassidy, Sammy Guevara, Eddie Kingston, Max Caster, (and Evil Uno, lol)...the AEW fans love them. Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks have just as much, maybe more, support as Cody and Jericho do. 

While I'm happy to see guys like Miro and PAC get a chance to shine part of that is because they never made it to the very top in WWE. If I wanted to watch WWE main eventers in WWE style matches I'd watch WWE.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

NJPW should offer him big money and bring him over as uber heel gaijin "American Godzilla".


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

GothicBohemian said:


> This isn't so much about Braun, who I have additional reservations about, as it's a general comment, I guess. I feel like AEW does plenty of things wrong but there's one thing they do very, very well and that's make their own stars. Most of the talent getting the biggest crowd pops at DoN weren't ex WWE main eventers, they were people from smaller promotions and those who aren't remembered much for their WWE days. Britt Baker, Hangman Page, Darby Allin, Jungle Boy, Orange Cassidy, Sammy Guevara, Eddie Kingston, Max Caster, (and Evil Uno, lol)...the AEW fans love them. Kenny Omega and the Young Bucks have just as much, maybe more, support as Cody and Jericho do.
> 
> While I'm happy to see guys like Miro and PAC get a chance to shine part of that is because they never made it to the very top in WWE. If I wanted to watch WWE main eventers in WWE style matches I'd watch WWE.


 Also PAC and Miro left money on the table to leave, as did Moxley, FTR and Brodie Lee. These releases were all more than happy to stay in WWE to collect the paycheck.


----------



## WrestleFAQ (May 26, 2020)

It's an easy, obvious *Yes!*

AEW needs main event talent. It is by far their biggest issue.

Great tag team scene. Great midcard scene. Great women's scene. Great high flyers.

But their main even scene *absolutely sucks*. I mean, come on . . . they just shoehorned Pac and Orange Cassidy into a triple threat world title match on one of their biggest pay per views.

Braun Strowman is a main eventer. And not only a main eventer, but a main eventer with the size none of their other (sparse) main eventers has, meaning he brings something new to the table.

Braun should have been a megastar in WWE. There was a time when he legitimately looked like the closest thing to Hulk Hogan since the original.

WWE blew it. AEW needs to capitalize in their mistake and turn this guy into a megastar.


----------



## drougfree (Aug 9, 2016)

no more wwe rejects .but they 100% will sign them , hell we have washed wrestlers like big show henry or sting


----------



## Hitman1987 (May 25, 2020)

Yes, give me Strowman vs Hangman in an undertaker vs Giant gonzalez throwback type match and I will never say a bad word about AEW again


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's an easy, obvious *Yes!*
> 
> AEW needs main event talent. It is by far their biggest issue.
> 
> ...


There aren’t many big men in AEW for him to feud with if you want to use him like Hogan. That’s the challenge. You may have to use him akin to Brock Lesnar.


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Seafort said:


> There aren’t many big men in AEW for him to feud with if you want to use him like Hogan. That’s the challenge. You may have to use him akin to Brock Lesnar.


Hager
Wardlow
Luchasaurus
Ogogo
Miro
Archer


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

As I mentioned, I would take Braun, but if Keith Lee gets released, I would take Lee instead. Assuming he is healthy.


----------



## Prized Fighter (Aug 31, 2016)

It should be noted that Mark Henry is the guy who brought Braun Strowman into WWE.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

I just honestly do not think AEW would know how to book someone like Braun. Archer and Cage have done little other than coming in and losing title matches right away then floating around with no real direction. Miro jacked off in the arcade for six months. They cannot even book most of the guys they already have properly and have too many guys.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Two Sheds said:


> I just honestly do not think AEW would know how to book someone like Braun. Archer and Cage have done little other than coming in and losing title matches right away then floating around with no real direction. Miro jacked off in the arcade for six months. They cannot even book most of the guys they already have properly and have too many guys.


I actually think they've done a pretty good job with Cage. He seems like an important midcarder to me and he's always in feuds and stuff with important matches on PPV


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Yes, but no.

The guy you want, the guy you need is Daniel Bryan. All other signings should be pending getting Bryan.

And I mean that from a budgetary position. If money is no object then go ahead and get them all.

The great thing is that they can sign with Impact and still appear and eventually get traded to AEW. That is the genius of that agreement.


----------



## Bobholly39 (Jan 24, 2010)

Yeah - I'm not even an AEW guy but this release is completely shocking to me.

They should sign Braun. And they should book him in a way worthy of his size. Book him in the same way WWE has booked Lesnar over the last few years. I don't mean being winning the title and then disappearing for months - I just mean, make his appearances, matches and feuds feel very special. And don't be afraid to book him to decimate a lot of wrestlers (not everyone). Book him like a legitimate monster.

He's really good in-ring - in fact, he's fantastic for his size, very quick. He's also pretty good at cutting promos (not all-time great, but good enough to get by, and above average). So play him to his strengths - don't put him in random 50/50 feuds, or meaningless matches.

Marketing-wise - he's a huge name, and an extremely recognizable one. If AEW signs Braun and introduces him the right away with enough hype - this can be a huge coup for them in trying to steal some of WWE's audience, it could be their biggest coup yet.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Geeee said:


> I actually think they've done a pretty good job with Cage. He seems like an important midcarder to me and he's always in feuds and stuff with important matches on PPV


They spent months just having Taz interrupt people every week. Yeah, lately they obviously teased a face turn, but he spent months just kind of there. This goes back to what I said a few times about the "long term storytelling." They sometimes have a beginning and end for something, but no middle. It all just seems so unnatural to me with people floating in limbo until the "time is right" to progress with their story.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

mazzah20 said:


> Yes, but no.
> 
> The guy you want, the guy you need is Daniel Bryan. All other signings should be pending getting Bryan.
> 
> ...


Exactly. If they have $1.2M around for Strowman, just add it to the Bryan number.

AEW fans are very selective of whom they accept from WWE and they need to carry the perception of being misused/unpopular with upper management.

Furthermore AEW has so many future world champions around already in Page, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby. Maybe Wardlow, Sammy Guevara and others will get there, too. Jericho, Moxley, Christian are still around. There is only one world title and AEW has enough guys under contract for five years worth of world title reigns. Bring in Samoa Joe/Daniel Bryan as some renegade duo like the Outsiders. That´s it.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Bobholly39 said:


> Marketing-wise - he's a huge name, and an extremely recognizable one. If AEW signs Braun and introduces him the right away with enough hype - this can be a huge coup for them in trying to steal some of WWE's audience, it could be their biggest coup yet.


Outside of WWE he's Adam Scherr, not a huge name or an extremely recognizable one.


----------



## kingfunkel (Aug 17, 2011)

Nope. For the simple fact he'll make 95% of the roster look like school kids. Visually it would look ridiculous.


----------



## PhenomenalOne11 (Oct 2, 2016)

Yes, they have to. I'm sorry but if AEW don't sign him they're gonna make themselves look like idiots, and they are idiots if they don't sign him. He's the biggest name on the market. He's beaten Goldberg for the world title at WrestleMania, just went over Shane McMahon at WrestleMania. Had feuds with all of the biggest names in the business, he's a marquee signing and someone AEW have no choice but to go after if they wanna be seen as legitimate.

Part of me just wants to see him single handedly destroy the entire Elite like it's nothing. Like single handedly take out Omega, Good Brother's and the Bucks like it's easy work, and it would honestly work too.


----------



## RVD4200 (May 12, 2020)

Yes he’s a big name and if used right would be an asset to the company.


----------



## CovidFan (Aug 19, 2020)

kingfunkel said:


> Nope. For the simple fact he'll make 95% of the roster look like school kids. Visually it would look ridiculous.


I think they have to sign him but this is a huge (pun intended!) issue.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Yes they should get him, they would be outright crazy not to try. This is once in a decade type release by WWE and I cannot recall another release I was this shocked about. Braun Strowman is one of the most recognisable full-time talents in wrestling today. AEW have a great chance here to sign him and drop a WWE main event level talent into their roster. There is literally no excuse to turn this opportunity down.


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Shaun_27 said:


> Yes they should get him, they would be outright crazy not to try. This is once in a decade type release by WWE and I cannot recall another release I was this shocked about. Braun Strowman is one of the most recognisable full-time talents in wrestling today. AEW have a great chance here to sign him and drop a WWE main event level talent into their roster. There is literally no excuse to turn this opportunity down.


Jesus fucking christ

Braun is that you?


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Pentagon Senior said:


> Not keen, he's a little too 'WWE main roster' for my taste. Black is the one from the list I want most. Possibly the women too but I don't know how good they are.


have to agree with this,is he capable of doing something completely different ? Can’t really picture him in AEW telling Lance Archer to “get these hands” lol but If he would sign it would be interesting to see if he could develop into a different character we often call it “shackles loose” on ex indy darlings locked up in WWE but it would be interesting to see a actual WWE guy in a different company.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

Oracle said:


> Jesus fucking christ
> 
> Braun is that you?


😂 Honestly though, I don't think anything that I said there is _too_ outlandish. I didn't say he'd set viewing records for AEW or change the industry etc. I just think he is one of the most recognisable full-timers in wrestling today and AEW shouldn't turn that chance down.


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> Yes or no? And why?


No. They already have big show plus AEW booking is weak.

Impact is the perfect place for the big guy.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

"Should AEW sign Braun Strowman?" "Should AEW sign Daniel Bryan?" "Should AEW sign Andrade?" 
Well of course, they´d be stupid not to sign some of these guys, but they need to get rid of some of the deadweight first. Joey Janela, Marko Stunt, Shawn Spears, Brandon Cutler, QT Marshall, the entire Dork Order etc.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Strowman's been pushed to the level where he can hang in the ring against Brock and Roman. He's not even been jobbed out like Mox was on his way out. Strowman's an attraction, a guy who's been a mainstay on TV for a good few years now, a former champion. 

It's carpe diem, I don't see how TK can not take this opportunity. This a legit WWE top guy on the market.


----------



## Victor86 (Jan 7, 2020)

Of course - still in his prime as far as age goes, was recently a wwe world champ by squashing Goldberg at mania and was also recently still in the world title picture- he is at least about as big as Mox in terms of his wwe position on the card .

Also he instantly is the biggest guy on the roster for others to overcome . He is right away a world title contender as soon as he steps foot in AEW ring .


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

Yes, would be a stupid move not to sign him. Has credibility him hurting some feelings is a dumb reason not to sign him.


----------



## validreasoning (Jul 4, 2012)

ElTerrible said:


> Furthermore AEW has so many future world champions around already in Page, MJF, Jungle Boy, Darby. Maybe Wardlow, Sammy Guevara and others will get there, too. Jericho, Moxley, Christian are still around. There is only one world title and AEW has enough guys under contract for five years worth of world title reigns. Bring in Samoa Joe/Daniel Bryan as some renegade duo like the Outsiders. That´s it.


Page is the only one you listed who will be world champion in AEW within next 2-3 years. Cody is the other.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Outside of WWE he's Adam Scherr, not a huge name or an extremely recognizable one.


That wont work. He will have to go by something else. Sherman maybe lol 😆


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

They will attempt to sign everyone that was released.. so will Impact and Ring of Honor.


----------



## LongPig666 (Mar 27, 2019)

No. Poor in ring, poor promo and not dynamic. He can do average character work so maybe go to ROH and do the Frankenstein thing with PCO😜


----------



## Jnewt (Jan 12, 2018)

It would be interesting if he went. It could end up going really well or like a wet fart. If he didn't mind the travel he would probably make bank over in Japan.


----------



## oldtimer24 (Jun 2, 2021)

AEW is becoming the better brand , for so long WWE had no competition and it showed they were just phoning it in , their story lines are stupid and weak. There's no creativity in WWE creative it just retreads old stuff and passes it off as new.


----------



## Victor Chaos (Mar 13, 2012)

Yes, It's a no-brainer. He's a big deal in the wrestling world, very popular and a big merch mover. He has light years more value than the other 5 that were released.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

He is absolutely talentless but somehow still better than the majority of the aew roster. So yes


----------



## Krin (Apr 8, 2018)

no he should work the Indies and show them how its done 










edit: wait AEW is still considered the Indies so fine I guess


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

People voting no are fucking nuts. 

He has global exposure, is a former world champion, a legit main eventer with a fairly recent win over Goldberg.


----------



## Shock Street (Oct 27, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> That wont work. He will have to go by something else. Sherman maybe lol 😆


They could be cheeky and just call him Brawn Strawman


----------



## Rozzop (Aug 26, 2019)

Is he the least intimidating big man in history? 

I know it's the booking but his goofy facial expressions, choo choo sound effects, get these hands cringe crap. 

What has ever been the appeal? He can't work a lick either.


----------



## FabioLight (Jan 31, 2011)

I have to ask for the people voting yes, what is the point in having this bland big guy go over other aew talent? 
AEW should focus on MJF, Hangman, Jungle boy, Darby, Starks and Sammy. Even if not for these guys there is Brian Cage, Miro, Archer and Wardlow to push.


----------



## NapperX (Jan 2, 2014)

If AEW is ready to consider a legit Heavyweight division, this is the guy to be the inaugural champion of that division, if not then he will get lost in the shuffle. As for Ruby Riott, their Women's division could benefit with her.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

Braun's gone, and nothing was lost.


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Brawn Strongman sounds a pretty obvious name fix.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chan Hung said:


> That wont work. He will have to go by something else. Sherman maybe lol 😆


And come to the ring driving a Tank?


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

izhack111 said:


> Easy yes....enough of the vanilla midgets that are 90% of the roster.
> Stop with the flippy shit!


If that's how you feel, maybe you should be watching a different promotion, like NWA or something.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

There has to be a ton more story behind this release. Even at $1M a year given how he was pushed even very recently as a top top guy he's well worth that money. This isn't paying Gallows and Anderson 750K each, this was a WM headliner, former recent universal champion. And with wwe going back on the road, Braun is the larger than life type you want to put out in front of fans.


----------



## Pentagon Senior (Nov 16, 2019)

I could imagine him as a giant in Japan but I also wouldn't be surprised if he moves on from wrestling, there seem to be a few whispers about him



RapShepard said:


> Yes, would be a stupid move not to sign him. Has credibility him hurting some feelings is a dumb reason not to sign him.


I'm not too bothered about that stuff and the big name feel is appealing for sure...but...do you think he's suited to the product? Specifically, in terms of promo and in ring? I'm just finding it hard to imagine within AEW



The XL 2 said:


> People voting no are fucking nuts.
> 
> He has global exposure, is a former world champion, a legit main eventer with a fairly recent win over Goldberg.


I would ask you the same questions 👆


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

This is a no brainer..! Granted he may have insulted the indys, but that's instant heel heat in an age where that's almost nonexistent. Braun will move the needle. Wwe loyalists will want to see him fall on his face, and Braun fans will want to see him shine.

Imagine the pop when one of aew's originals finally lifts him up for a slam. I don't see how anyone claiming to be a fan of aew doesn't see this as a possible GOOD thing..


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> There has to be a ton more story behind this release. Even at $1M a year given how he was pushed even very recently as a top top guy he's well worth that money. This isn't paying Gallows and Anderson 750K each, this was a WM headliner, former recent universal champion. And with wwe going back on the road, Braun is the larger than life type you want to put out in front of fans.


Last time Strowman had to take a backseat and wasn´t pushed, he considered committing suicide. Yet he often came in late for the TV tapings, didn´t stay until the end of the show, and couldn´t remember promos except for short oneliners like "GET THESE HANDS"
Unfortunately for him he got bitten by the fame bug and thought he was a bigger and more valuable star to the company than he really was (as evidenced by his release).
The cynical business aproach; A guy who considers suicide because his push was halted is having some serious issues -It´s better to cut ties before he becomes a real problem


----------



## KrysRaw1 (Jun 18, 2019)

Yes they should definitely sign Braun strowman he looks like a superstar and he's not a typical small miniature pale-faced Indy glorified jobber I hope they do send him


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Yeah, sign Braun to AEW. He is a former World Champion and also could be a legit threat to the title scene. Unlike Archer who is a joke.


----------



## ceeder (May 10, 2010)

Of course.

A monster heel to feed to Cody and then appear on AEW: Dark Elevation Stampede Casino Dynamite, their new TikTok show.


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

If he has something to contribute to AEW as a promotion, then yes. AEW should sign Strowman.


----------



## ElTerrible (Feb 8, 2004)

Pentagon Senior said:


> I could imagine him as a giant in Japan but I also wouldn't be surprised if he moves on from wrestling, there seem to be a few whispers about him
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not suited to the product or locker room. And no he is not a huge draw. 

Haven´t we learned this already? The brand WWE is the draw. Nobody moves the needle, except maybe Rock or Cena. I´m not even convinced Lesnar, CM Punk, Daniel Bryan, Batista, Reigns or Undertaker (for shock value) would make a difference to AEW´s ratings. What would make AEW is a super hot storyline like Vince/Austin or NWO. Young Bucks and Kenny do a good job individually, but they are just not present enough to blow up the over-arching storyline.

Also WWE would not release Strowman based on monetary reasons alone. There have to be backstage/performance issues. If he can´t be kept up to certain standards in WWE, he certainly won´t in AEW.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

He can always be named "Brad Strongman" i guess lol


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

I'm surprised at how many people are saying yes. I understand he's one of the bigger names available but Strowman is hot garbage. He can't cut a promo and he's terrible at the big man style of wrestling.

The guy can barely do a powerslam without it looking awkward or botched.


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I thought WWE misused him. I would like to see him in AEW.

Even if he comes in on a one year deal, smashes a few people then puts over the champ (omega or hangman).

He could be the monster of the month type, like they did against the hulkster back in the day.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

I've seen rumors on another site that his knees are shot. But I would still take a short term chance on him once larger crowds return and see what kind of reaction he gets and go from there.


----------



## scshaastin (Feb 24, 2016)

Yes but only as a package deal with the train sound fx


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Damn right they should sign the guy. I really like him as a big man power wrestler and the guy's a former WWE champ and tangled with the likes of Brock plenty of times. I have no idea what people are watching when they say he can't work. He's totally believable in his role. He's certainly more capable of more than a lot of big men from the past who get a pass because of nostalgia. I just don't think the finisher is good enough for him. I'd like to see the running powerslam as a signature and The Last Ride as his finisher.

They should trim plenty of useless guys as well to make room for him, there's too many of them to name but the likes of most of the Dark Order, Best Friends, Marko Stunt, Janela and plenty more.


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Yes. BUT NO FUCKING TRAIN SOUNDS.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Definitely. WWE wasted him and AEW has the chance to do good things with him.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

Rick Sanchez said:


> Definitely. WWE wasted him and AEW has the chance to do good things with him.


I wouldn't say they did waste Strowman, he was one of the better booked wrestlers on their roster and seemed a personal project for Vince. He's been presented as a top guy for so long and he didn't even need to be reheated before he was thrown into the Lashley Drew feud. They even gave him Tyson Fury. 

Such a shock they let him go.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Yeah, sign Braun to AEW. He is a former World Champion and also could be a legit threat to the title scene. Unlike Archer who is a joke.


 Archer has been booked badly but is twice as good at everything compared to Braun, being a former World Champion doesn’t mean shit , Scott Hall was never World Champion Great Khali was who was the most talented?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Gwi1890 said:


> Archer has been booked badly but is twice as good at everything compared to Braun, being a former World Champion doesn’t mean shit , Scott Hall was never World Champion Great Khali was who was the most talented?


Braun won his feuds in his ex promotion and Archer hasn't even won one important match in AEW or even won a single feud. He hasn't done jack shit since he started in AEW. I'll take my chances with Braun over jobber Archer any day of the week.


----------



## VIP86 (Oct 10, 2019)

Hell No, Braun Strowman is a one-trick pony
who happens to "Run Fast"
adding untalented people just for their size is a waste of time and money
they can't even book Lance Archer (someone with actual talent) right
what are they going to do with Braun untalented Strowman


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

Not for me 

At least not yet. I'm hoping Braun takes a trip to Japan as I think he could really benefit from exposure to a different style. It would make him far better in the US on his return and that's when I'd want to see him hit AEW

Black/Murphy/Riott sign ASAP though

I also think Lana back with Miro could be really really entertaining


----------



## mazzah20 (Oct 10, 2019)

Jake could bring in Braun as they have started setting the seeds for Archer to breakaway from Jake.'

Or Braun could come in with the Indie killer gimmick. Have him challenge and destroy all the indie guys and build up that heel heat. Get him having an open challenge and have guys like Warhorse come out and those appearing on Dark and Elevation. That's 6-12 months of booking right there.

Once an Indie guy, or someone who started in the indies like Bryan or Mox actually go over him it would be huge.


----------



## Gwi1890 (Nov 7, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Braun won his feuds in his ex promotion and Archer hasn't even won one important match in AEW or even won a single feud. He hasn't done jack shit since he started in AEW. I'll take my chances with Braun over jobber Archer any day of the week.


yes that’s down to bad booking as I said, Archer can cut a promo and actually wrestle a entertaining match while Braun pretends to be a steam train actual talent and bad booking key words here!


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Yes. His name value alone is reason enough why. And they have big guys sure but nothing quite like him.

I do think they've gotten a little talent-heavy with numerous questionable signings (like Lio Rush most recently), but Braun, Aleister, and Ruby are all no brainers.


----------



## Extremelyunderrated (Apr 22, 2021)

Sure, then have him lose to Moxley after all the trash he talked a while back


----------



## Junior Bruce (May 31, 2021)

I haven't watched WWE in 3 years (as it was a complete shitfest) so I have no idea what he's like now, but from what I remember he's absolutely awful in the ring and even worse on the mic.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

No, unless you want to hear corny stuff such as get these hands then absolutely not


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

Of course, only a fucking moron would turn down a guy who's stock is easily as high as ambrose when he left wwe, same with lana who also a big devoted following.


----------



## Dizzie (Jun 22, 2019)

rich110991 said:


> Can’t believe the people saying no just because he’s big
> 
> I’m not even a Braun fan. But like someone else said, he beat Goldberg at Mania, he’s a main eventer, they obviously should sign him.


And you wonder why aew can't grow a bigger audience when they cater to a indie wrestling mark audience that would say no to a guy that has a bigger following than nearly the entire aew roster combined


----------



## rich110991 (Aug 27, 2020)

Dizzie said:


> And you wonder why aew can't grow a bigger audience when they cater to a indie wrestling mark audience that would say no to a guy that *has a bigger following than nearly the entire aew roster combined*


Well that’s bs lol.

And lol at “can’t grow a big audience” when they’re 2 years old and smashing it.


----------



## Jedah (Jul 16, 2017)

Wridacule said:


> This is a no brainer..! Granted he may have insulted the indys, but that's instant heel heat in an age where that's almost nonexistent. Braun will move the needle. Wwe loyalists will want to see him fall on his face, and Braun fans will want to see him shine.
> 
> Imagine the pop when one of aew's originals finally lifts him up for a slam. I don't see how anyone claiming to be a fan of aew doesn't see this as a possible GOOD thing..


Yep.

Imagine Braun just showing up for a few minutes on some weeks (not every week), throwing smaller guys like Marko Stunt or Orange Cassidy halfway into the crowd, or destroying bigger guys like Archer and Luchasaurus, grabbing a mic, taking a shit on "indy guys," then walking out. Nuclear heat.

Meanwhile, Page is more than likely going to dethrone Omega sooner or later. Page defends his title and the indies against this monster who's been shitting on them for months on end, going over. It writes itself. He'd get a massive rub.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

I would vote in favor but AEW doesn't know how to use big men like him. I wouldn't mind him in Impact or NJPW. If AEW can figure out how to use him I'd be fine with him signing there.


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

WrestleFAQ said:


> It's an easy, obvious *Yes!*
> 
> AEW needs main event talent. It is by far their biggest issue.
> 
> ...


Strowman is awful. Running the round the ring very slowly fake shoulder tackling people. Useless on the mic. Only if he has a kane like gimmick with a mask and never speaks a word.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Hell no. Only Black, Murphy, and Ruby Riott. Release 5 - 8 jobbers and sign Black. Put Ruby Riott in Shanna's place who was also just released.


Your wrestling promotion would probably go out of business quickly if you were in charge of one


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

KYRA BATARA said:


> Your wrestling promotion would probably go out of business quickly if you were in charge of one


Not really. I'm not saying not to sign main event guys but Braun can only do one thing and that's a shoulder tackle. He's one main eventer I can do without if I had a promotion.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

no


----------



## DaSlacker (Feb 9, 2020)

Not a huge fan but I'd say yes to both Adam Scherr and Tommy End. Braun Strowman videos on YouTube are some of the most watched in recent years and WWE booked him as mostly unbeatable. End was in the midst of a push, has a unique wrestling style. Bringing him in with his wife has an upside.

I think a lot of fixed contracts will be coming to an end this year (Janela, Dark Order, Avalon, Hybrid2, Hager etc). It makes sense to let them run out and sign new talent.


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

If they do, I will stop watching. So I vote no.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Prosper said:


> Not really. I'm not saying not to sign main event guys but Braun can only do one thing and that's a shoulder tackle. He's one main eventer I can do without if I had a promotion.


I'm sorry to have to disagree with you here. Braun has more moves than just a shoulder tackle or did you forget?


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

MyMelody said:


> If they do, I will stop watching. So I vote no.


Why?


----------



## MyMelody (Feb 4, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> Why?


Honestly, besides the ex WWE guy stigma that a number of people complain about... I just think he is absolutely terrible. I can’t think of anything about him I find enjoyable to watch and I’m certain if he did join he would be put in a prominent position due to his ‘name’ recognition.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Idk...

I hate to be that guy and talk about size, but Braun will really expose the size difference in AEW. Archer's the same height while he gives up 79-80 pounds in weight and the Luchasaurus who's 3 inches shorter is giving up around 70 pounds in weight. He'd be the only guy on the roster that sits at, or passes the 300-pound mark.

Braun - 6'8'' 344

Cezar Bononi - 6'6'' 259
Nick Comoroto- 6'3'' 273
Luchasaurus - 6'5'' 275
Wardlow- 6'2'' 267
Lance Archer- 6'8'' 265
Will Hobbs- 6'1'' 270


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

I'm not a big fan but yes, it should.

He is talented and there is no one like him on the roster.


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

MyMelody said:


> Honestly, besides the ex WWE guy stigma that a number of people complain about... I just think he is absolutely terrible. I can’t think of anything about him I find enjoyable to watch and I’m certain if he did join he would be put in a prominent position due to his ‘name’ recognition.


The WWE hoarded talent and kept many of them in catering (not the case here).

Almost everyone is an ex-WWE guy or gal!

They'd put him in a prominent spot based off the fact he's 6'8'' and over 300 pounds. Easily the biggest guy on the AEW roster. It's realistic to think that a guy that size, whom is competing for the same titles as Darby Allin, Orange Cassidy, and Kenny Omega would be in the running for a top spot.

With that being said I like yourself never really found Braun interesting, but I'm willing to give him a chance in a new environment.


----------



## Blade Runner (Jan 24, 2012)

Prosper said:


> Not really. I'm not saying not to sign main event guys but Braun can only do one thing and that's a shoulder tackle. He's one main eventer I can do without if I had a promotion.


You're probably exaggerating for effect, but no. Braun doesn't only do a shoulder tackle. He's shown a good amount of versatility for his size over the years.


That's not really my point though. I'm saying that it'd crazy not to want him in AEW if you're a fan of the promotion, because he brings an aura with him and he's an established WWE main eventer that's still in his prime years. He'd be the most believable and threatening giant that they have, and he'd get new viewers to tune in because of his brand value. The other released wrestlers you'd take over him aren't on his level in this regard.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

Eh?

Braun is very generic. Copy and paste big man moveset and finisher, generic presentation (bald with beard), generic big man gimmick, decent promo ability.

Personally, I don't think he currently has anywhere near the ability to justify Lesnar booking or to be put over anyone in AEW of importance, all because he has "size". 

I think it would do him a world of good to go to NJPW, if he's got the willingness to learn, as he could become something truly amazing if he put the time in there. As mentioned, he's got size, a great physique, and moves great for a man that large. With his strength, there's probably some crazy power style moves he could adopt to give him some uniqueness and flair, and he could probably do something about his look to become more unique. If he does that, he becomes a major attraction that all promotions would want.


----------



## D.Metal (Feb 18, 2006)

This is a double-edged sword.

*Side a:* Braun was one of WWEs top names until the point he was released. He has massive name value and signing him would likely get eyes on the product and potentially get some news coverage somewhere.
*Side b:* He's too big, wrestles "WWE" only and frankly doesn't fit anywhere on this roster. He's that big that they almost have to put the title on him and at that point the thing that sets AEW apart, their work-rate style, goes out the window because it isn't happening in the main events.

Flip a coin as to whether they will or not. I'd rather they didn't.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Braun doesn't fit at all with the AEW style nor amongst most of the talents but i'll give it a try ....not that they would be five star classic matches LOL:

Braun vs Archer
Braun vs Miro
Braun vs Brian Cage
Braun vs Luchasauras
Braun vs Wardlow
Braun vs Hobbes
Braun vs Eddie Kingston
Braun vs Moxley
Braun vs Cody
Braun vs Christian
Bruan vs Dustin Rhodes
Braun vs Jake Hager
Bruan vs. Hangman Page

Are examples.


----------



## D.Metal (Feb 18, 2006)

Braun vs Archer: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Miro: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Brian Cage: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Luchasauras: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Wardlow : Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Hobbes: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Eddie Kingston: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Moxley: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Cody: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Christian: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Bruan vs Dustin Rhodes: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
Braun vs Jake Hager: _Jake Hager? Yuck!_
Bruan vs. Hangman Page _The only match where this could work. Becuause people will buy into Page being the underdog and want to get behind him._

Strowman complete breaks what AEW define as a "Big Man" if they bring him in. Simple as that.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

D.Metal said:


> Braun vs Archer: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
> Braun vs Miro: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
> Braun vs Brian Cage: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
> Braun vs Luchasauras: Brauns bigger, Opponent becomes the underdog.
> ...


That's like saying Omos has broken Drew, Corbin and Lashley. Or that Big Cass has ruined big guys like Doc, Moose and Fulton on Impact.

Strowman was even brought into WWE's main roster to work in a group with two guys as big as him.


----------



## D.Metal (Feb 18, 2006)

Is Osmos 100lbs heavier than the other nearest big man in WWE? I _think _that Archer is the nearest thing in AEW to Braun, both billed @ 6'8" but Archer is 273lbs vs Strowmans 385lbs. Obviously these things can be and usually are worked but Strowman is much larger/wider/more muscular (delete as you will) than Archer. And Archer is the nearest thing. Strowman would absolutely tower over Cage, Miro, Wardlow (as examples) - all guys AEW are defining as big men.

So yes, Braun is much bigger than the biggest man AEW has and is a ridiculous amount larger than their other big men.

edit: just noticed that @ET_Paul has listed the sizes of the bigger AEW guys in the first post on this page HERE - worth looking at


----------



## Bubbly2 (Jan 15, 2021)

Braun should come for sure. He's very good if booked right, but I just wouldn't over expose him.

It's a shame they couldn't have got him 3 months ago, because he's much better than Big Show is (today).


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

D.Metal said:


> Is Osmos 100lbs heavier than the other nearest big man in WWE? I _think _that Archer is the nearest thing in AEW to Braun, both billed @ 6'8" but Archer is 273lbs vs Strowmans 385lbs. Obviously these things can be and usually are worked but Strowman is much larger/wider/more muscular (delete as you will) than Archer. And Archer is the nearest thing. Strowman would absolutely tower over Cage, Miro, Wardlow (as examples) - all guys AEW are defining as big men.
> 
> So yes, Braun is much bigger than the biggest man AEW has and is a ridiculous amount larger than their other big men.
> 
> edit: just noticed that @ET_Paul has listed the sizes of the bigger AEW guys in the first post on this page HERE - worth looking at



Archer's the one who'd suffer the most if Braun is signed, seeing as he'll become the second biggest guy and his gimmick is fairly similar.

But any wrestling promotion's eco-system should be able to accommodate more than one big man on the roster, as AEW's does now. Archer towers over Miro, Hobbs and Cage now.


----------



## pakman0000 (Nov 30, 2021)

Smark1995 said:


> Yes or no? And why?


Hell yes thy should he's 1 the best big men out then


----------



## Gn1212 (May 17, 2012)

He will end up back in WWE in due time when they're in need for a "shock" return.
Guy should make sure he doesn't sign any long term contract with somebody and that whatever gig he takes maintains his credibility. 
If I were him I wouldn't even bother with wrestling till he goes back to WWE. He should be dipping his toes into Hollywood. He'll find plenty of roles that require a big man, and especially well known pro wrestlers.


----------

